# Best PC Fluorescent 36 Watt straight pin plant bulb for Oceanic Biocube 29?



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

I just picked up a Biocube 29 and stand on a crazy good deal (unfortunately from an LFS closing). It comes with Coralife 10,000K daylight and actinic 36 Watt straight pin bulb. I'd like to replace the actinic with a daylight bulb and then use the 10000K daylight for a midday burst of 2 hours or so. The only plant day bulb I know of is from Coralife, it's a 6700K. Can anyone recommend any other good PC 36 Watt straight pin plant bulbs and good sources for them?


----------

